# Switching from Google Maps



## AintWorthIt

I've been having issues with Google maps when it switches from the Lyft App. It won't update to what my current location is. I have to close it out and restart, getting frustrating.
I remember when I set my account I had the choice of Apple maps or Google, is there a way to go back in and switch? I've looked and can't seem to locate it!


----------



## phreakpulsar

Apple maps is horrible! Could be something with your phone. Try to refresh your connection to the network. Also, try to use a third party GPS app such as Waze.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Yeah I know about Apple maps, I downloaded waze this morning and that app looks like GPS for kids.


----------



## UberMarc

Waze is a great app. It adds the social aspect into it. Other users post traffic issues and speed traps to name a few. Give it time. It looks childish, but its effective for sure


----------



## LAuberX

Waze is not perfect, Google owns it so at least there is money to fix problems as they arise.

Waze can find an address with 1/2 the keystrokes of my Garmin "old school" gps

Waze can find Bars, Restaurants, Banks, Airports by NAME ! My gps can't do that.

They all have issues, you have to READ the address the pax gives you and NOT go down the street behind, or the alley because the app tells you to, be smarter than the app!


----------



## Robert420

You can change your default navigation setting by clicking on view your profile it located underneath navigation. I use Waze/Google Maps I did notice a few days ago Google has updated to now show what waze users have reported via waze onto Google Maps which is great.


----------



## jakob

Apple map has been good for me, first time I tried to use google map , on the 101 freeway somehow it was showing I exited the freeway and I was on the street, I deleted after.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Thanks Robert! That view profile link is tiny lol.


----------



## Robert420

jakob said:


> Apple map has been good for me, first time I tried to use google map , on the 101 freeway somehow it was showing I exited the freeway and I was on the street, I deleted after.


Google maps does this when you're surrounded by mulit freeways exits.


----------



## lyftguy

I drive an ambulance when I'm not driving for Lyft, and have always relied on Waze 100% of the time. I used google maps once and NEVER again. It got lost immediately.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Waze is growing on me. You can go in the settings and adjust about anything. Seems to work better with Lyft than Google Maps.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

AintWorthIt said:


> I've been having issues with Google maps when it switches from the Lyft App. It won't update to what my current location is. I have to close it out and restart, getting frustrating.
> I remember when I set my account I had the choice of Apple maps or Google, is there a way to go back in and switch? I've looked and can't seem to locate it!


You don't have to restart Google maps
just go back to Lyft and hit the Navigation arrow again.
It's a little faster.


----------



## Jay2dresq

LAuberX said:


> Waze is not perfect, Google owns it so at least there is money to fix problems as they arise.
> 
> Waze can find an address with 1/2 the keystrokes of my Garmin "old school" gps
> 
> Waze can find Bars, Restaurants, Banks, Airports by NAME ! My gps can't do that.
> 
> They all have issues, you have to READ the address the pax gives you and NOT go down the street behind, or the alley because the app tells you to, be smarter than the app!


How about 2 keystrokes? I tap the microphone button, speak the address, then hit enter. I am loving Waze more and more each day.


----------



## Justin H

Waze is great except for the ads and the annoying destination confirmations. Also searching for a business has been giving me weird results in PHX. Switched back to Google maps. Stay away from apple maps though seriously unless you want the worst directions of your life..


----------



## KeJorn

I really like Waze for the additional information they provide, however navigation mode seems to be useless. It gets bogged down easily (the navigation and map display 'freeze up' - showing where you were a few miles back, not where you are now and where you need to go.) This has happened several times to where I refuse to use Waze for navigation (with Lyft or in general), though I am still testing by reducing the amount of "other data" it provides. I have even switched from a 3G to a 4G LTE network with no difference in performance. Not sure what the deal is with Waze if it is not related to the other traffic data that it provides. I cannot rely on it for use with Lyft.


----------



## Jay2dresq

I've had no problems so far with Waze. Running it on an HTC One M8 from AT&T. No lockups at all for me.


----------



## KeJorn

Jay2dresq said:


> I've had no problems so far with Waze. Running it on an HTC One M8 from AT&T. No lockups at all for me.


Judging by the newness of that phone compared to an iPhone 4S, it is likely the processor, not the network, that is the cause of my issues.
Probably time to upgrade to something newer. Since it will only be used for navigation and apps, it doesn't have to be a phone. Just an small tablet or iPod that is faster and able to run the Uber and Lyft driver app.

I have a Moto G that could work, but it runs android and I am leery of switching to the Android Uber Partner app, esp since my FaceBook and email is tied to that phone (recent issue with their android app sending out emails or FB messages to your address book). Plus I like having a separate phone...


----------



## Wil Mette

LAuberX said:


> They all have issues, you have to READ the address the pax gives you and NOT go down the street behind, or the alley because the app tells you to, be smarter than the app!


Waze lets you fix the alley problem. Go online and edit the map. Click on the street that had the problem. Click the Edit House Number button. Move the house number to the front of the house. I do not know if you can fix the entrance facing another street issue, but this has fixed alley issues for me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

AintWorthIt said:


> I've been having issues with Google maps when it switches from the Lyft App. It won't update to what my current location is. I have to close it out and restart, getting frustrating.


When Google Maps starts up, just tap anywhere on the map displayed and a 'location' icon (circle/target) will appear... tap on that icon and MAPS will update your location immediately.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jay2dresq said:


> How about 2 keystrokes? I tap the microphone button, speak the address, then hit enter.


 That's exactly what I do with Google maps - except without the two screen taps:
"OK GOOGLE... navigate to __________"

done.


----------



## Wil Mette

LAuberX said:


> They all have issues, you have to READ the address the pax gives you and NOT go down the street behind, or the alley because the app tells you to, be smarter than the app!


Use the waze report map error feature to report alley issues. You can also fix them yourself online.


----------



## Wil Mette

Wil Mette said:


> I do not know if you can fix the entrance facing another street issue.


 I have not been able to fix buildings that face the wrong street.


----------



## edwapo

jakob said:


> Apple map has been good for me, first time I tried to use google map , on the 101 freeway somehow it was showing I exited the freeway and I was on the street, I deleted after.


your crazy, waze and google maps are way better theres no compariosn


lyftguy said:


> I drive an ambulance when I'm not driving for Lyft, and have always relied on Waze 100% of the time. I used google maps once and NEVER again. It got lost immediately.


Thats right buddy Waze is the best.


----------



## Justin H

Apple Maps better than Google Maps?? You have to be the only person i've ever met that prefers apples map app over google maps. Google maps is probably the best maps app you can download given how long theyve been in the business. Lot of trial and error to make decent navigation software.


----------



## Backdash

Blaming Gmaps or Waze or Garmin or TomTom for GPS shortcomings is wrong.Now, Apple maps sucks but that's an app development issue. It will give a good location fix based on the GPS chip but the app is horrible to use
It all comes down to the accuracy of your current GPS fix. That is dependent on a bunch of things outside the responsibility of the tool being used.


----------



## McGillicutty

Be careful with Waze. It can send you on a crazy route based on a funeral procession that passed by your route 2 hours ago, and is not necessary now. Yes, they all probably do that, but Waze is not immune to the old data the other apps use.


----------

